
Kent Beck predicted continuous delivery in 2000 - DanielRibeiro
http://alistair.cockburn.us/Kent+Beck+draws+WIP+and+predicts+continuous+delivery+in+2000
======
Estragon
Regarding the snarks about the unlabeled x-axis, _obviously_ it's time
transformed so that days-of-work-not-yet-in-production decreases
exponentially.

